# Höhenmeterangabe.......??????



## Grunz (3. August 2005)

Was sagt mir eigentlich die Höhenmeterangabe bei einem Marathon ????

Sind das die reinen "bergauf"-Meter.........oder die Addition aus "AUF" und "AB" ????????

Danke...........?!?!?!


----------



## Eintopf (3. August 2005)

Es sind nur die Meter bergauf!

Gruß
Eintopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (3. August 2005)

Eintopf schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind nur die Meter bergauf!
> 
> Gruß
> Eintopf



nicht immer...manchmal sinds auch nur die höhenmeter bergab


----------



## Silent (3. August 2005)

Aber auf keinen Fall die Länge der Strecke die man bergauf fährt


----------



## dubbel (3. August 2005)

Grunz schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt mir eigentlich die Höhenmeterangabe bei einem Marathon ?
> Sind das die reinen "bergauf"-Meter.........oder die Addition aus "AUF" und "AB"?


ich versteh ja, wie die frage gemeint ist, 
nicht aber, wie man drauf kommen kann, sowas u fragen: 
wenn du ne runde fährst und "auf" und "ab" addierst - dann muss doch ungefähr genau null rauskommen, oder?


----------



## rayc (3. August 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh ja, wie die frage gemeint ist,
> nicht aber, wie man drauf kommen kann, sowas u fragen:
> wenn du ne runde fährst und "auf" und "ab" addierst - dann muss doch ungefähr genau null rauskommen, oder?



Nicht umbedingt  Wenn man die Absolut-Beträge addiert, kommt in Deinen Bsp. ungefähr das doppelte heraus   
Was sagte schon einer meiner alten Theo-Physik.Profs., Vorzeichen sind irrelevant.
Aber das beantwortet nicht umbedingt Deine frage, wie man sowas denken kann ...

Aber die Ursprungsfrage ist nicht ungewöhnlich, man hört sie immer wieder.

Ich gebe zu, es fällt mir auch schwer nicht loszulachen und die Frage sachllich zu beantworten.

ray


----------



## michi13 (3. August 2005)

> Vorzeichen sind irrelevant



als ingenieur muss ich dem aus erfahrung entschieden widersprechen. aber physikern kann man sowieso nicht trauen.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. August 2005)

als ingenieur muss ich sagen: wenn das ergebnis nicht stimmt, wird das vorzeichen geändert!


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. August 2005)

Als Ingenieur und vor allem als normaler Mensch muß ich sagen, ihr habt einen Schuß!!!              
Obwohl, der Satz mit den Physikern hat was - ansonsten hab ich das Gefühl, der Thread wird nicht ganz ernst genommen!!!  

Naja es sind halt einfach die Meter, die man fährt um wieder bergab fahren zu dürfen


----------



## Wogeht (2. August 2006)

Hi,

Ihr seid ja alles recht lustige Kauze, aber Euer Selbstverständnis muss ich leider komplett enttäuschen:

Die Zeitschrift bike, die sich auch noch als größtes europ. Mountainbike Magazin bezeichnet, druckt immer mal wieder Touren. Die darin befindlichen Höhenmeterangaben sind mit absoulter Sicherheit (weil selbst überprüft) die Addition der absoulten Werte - d.h. Rauf + (Runter*-1) (BSP 1000 Höhenmeter entsprechen 500 Meter -Aufstieg und 500 Metern Abstieg, wenn Start und Ziel am selben Ort liegen).

Grüße

Wogeht


----------



## dubbel (2. August 2006)

gib mal bitte ein beispiel, einstein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (2. August 2006)

Wogeht schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ihr seid ja alles recht lustige Kauze, aber Euer Selbstverständnis muss ich leider komplett enttäuschen:
> 
> ...



 
Hast Du beim Ausbuddeln des Threads auch noch die Urne von Johnnie Walker gefunden ?


----------



## Tüte (3. August 2006)

Wir brauchen hier unbedingt mal 'n Verfallsdatum für schwer verdauliche Cabanossa-Wurst-Beiträge. Mein Vorschlag: 10 Minuten!


----------

